# Pokemon alpha Shappie and Omga ruby



## Mercedes (Jun 4, 2014)

I can't wait can you


----------



## WonderK (Jun 4, 2014)

I was born in 1994 so I played pokemon yellow and gold/silver. Thing is, I was a bit too young to really understand the story and how to really play the game (tactics, etc). Ruby and Sapphire were the first pokemon games I truly could comprehend and enjoy to their fullest extent. I consider Hoen the best region of the pokemon franchise. Playing these remakes is going to be a nostalgia punch back to my child hood (and it's going to be awesome). I don't think I've been so hyped for a pokemon game before. I literally can't wait for this game to come out.


----------



## Kildor (Jun 4, 2014)

Pokemon Alpha Shappie and Omga Ruby?


Lolwut. 
I loled when I read Omga Ruby because it sounded like O my gah- Ruby

Haha


----------



## Flop (Jun 4, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?174186-Pokemon-Omega-Ruby-and-Alpha-Sapphire-Discussion 

Use this one, Lucky.  It's a Sticky thread in the Gamer's Lounge


----------



## unravel (Jun 4, 2014)

I can't wait for Alpha Sharpeh and Omygawd Rubieh this coming November.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 4, 2014)

Flop said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?174186-Pokemon-Omega-Ruby-and-Alpha-Sapphire-Discussion
> 
> Use this one, Lucky.  It's a Sticky thread in the Gamer's Lounge



Oh sorry. ;-; did not know haha


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 4, 2014)

"omga ruby"
"alpha shappie"


i cant even right now


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 4, 2014)

Hamusuta said:


> "omga ruby"
> "alpha shappie"
> 
> 
> i cant even right now


It sounds better my ways but sorry >:\


----------



## TheWonky (Jun 4, 2014)

Use mai sticky :->

Anyway, what do you guys want them to show at E3 about these games.

As soon as we see ACTUAL gameplay the hype will be real ;o I wanna see tate and lisa.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> It sounds better my ways but sorry >:\



I disagree on this matter. Improper grammar, I can't even either.


----------



## Chromie (Jun 5, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> It sounds better my ways but sorry >:\



I just want to fix it so bad but I can't!


----------



## Farobi (Jun 5, 2014)

Alpha Shappie all the way!


----------



## Isabella (Jun 5, 2014)

best typos.

can't wait for them either tho lOL


----------



## Chromie (Jun 5, 2014)

Isabella said:


> best typos.
> 
> can't wait for them either tho lOL



Bish, you don't even play X/Y! 

Battle me, yo.


----------



## Cyan507 (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## LaceGloves (Jun 8, 2014)

I cannot wait. I am so stoked to see the rendition of my favorite childhood game. c:


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 8, 2014)

[d]Plz let This die[/d]


----------



## icedude545 (Jun 9, 2014)

Im more exited for this than x,y I been waiting for the remaked since hgss came out. I never played a gen 3 game before because I was waiting for this xp.


----------



## Nkosazana (Jun 9, 2014)

Alpha sapphire coz team aqua looks AWSOME!
And coz I like kyorge better c:


----------



## Noopster (Jun 10, 2014)

I think this thread has the most typos I've ever seen in my experience on this forum.
/golfclap


----------



## Cyan507 (Jun 10, 2014)

we need gameplay and we need it naow


----------



## Zura (Jun 10, 2014)

After seeing the gameplay, i'm sooooooo buying it!!!


----------



## TheWonky (Jun 10, 2014)

Europe gets it last... again. Worldwide **** didnt last long.

Now I have t avoid the walkthrough on youtube and the leaks for over 2 weeks basically.


----------



## WonderK (Jun 10, 2014)

After seeing that trailer, I find myself not being able to contain how hyped I am. I might just pop in my emerald version and play the game over.


----------



## CR33P (Jun 10, 2014)

The English language just died.


----------



## Jake (Jun 10, 2014)

TheWonky said:


> Europe gets it last... again. Worldwide **** didnt last long.
> 
> Now I have t avoid the walkthrough on youtube and the leaks for over 2 weeks basically.



Ye I feel really bad for Europe, it sucks

Also from what I saw of foretree city In that trailer, sexyyyy


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm sorry about the typos..sheesh I am very bad at grammar and spelling. 
Plus when some people do it you think it's funny. Please stop making fun of my typos thank you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



creepysheepy said:


> The English language just died.



No it has not


----------



## unravel (Jun 15, 2014)

creepysheepy said:


> The English language just died.



Well c0rreKtng gr@mmw@h and spellng R m@nstreAm.
Not all people have good grammar so don't judge.


----------



## Farobi (Jun 15, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Well c0rreKtng gr@mmw@h and spellng R m@nstreAm.
> Not all people have good grammar so don't judge.



umm
3ds group in fb??


----------



## unravel (Jun 15, 2014)

Farobi said:


> umm
> 3ds group in fb??



DAT QUOTE GLITCH
and can you stop stalking dude?


----------



## Silversea (Jun 16, 2014)

I don't think it can ever feel like a total remake. Its hard to go back and play that same ruby/sapphire story with things like mega evolution floating around. When you include "future" discoveries and elements kind of destroys the "back to the past" idea.

But I totally want this. And I will love it forevers.


----------



## Flyffel (Jun 18, 2014)

I want alpine sahara.


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 18, 2014)

Silversea said:


> I don't think it can ever feel like a total remake. Its hard to go back and play that same ruby/sapphire story with things like mega evolution floating around. When you include "future" discoveries and elements kind of destroys the "back to the past" idea.
> 
> But I totally want this. And I will love it forevers.


IS THAT ECHO THE DOLPHIN EXCUSE ME WHILST I WEEP CHILDHOOD MEMORIES


----------



## Byngo (Jun 18, 2014)

Silversea said:


> I don't think it can ever feel like a total remake. Its hard to go back and play that same ruby/sapphire story with things like mega evolution floating around. When you include "future" discoveries and elements kind of destroys the "back to the past" idea.
> 
> But I totally want this. And I will love it forevers.



I agree - I think it would honesty be better if they didn't all the new elements added in. But meh

HOWEVER, THEY BETTER HAVE CONTESTS IN THE REMAKES. If they don't, I won't consider it a remake at all. *sniffle* t-t


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 19, 2014)

Spammer

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hamusuta said:


> IS THAT ECHO THE DOLPHIN EXCUSE ME WHILST I WEEP CHILDHOOD MEMORIES



Spammer


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 19, 2014)

wait why do we need two threads for this?


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 19, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> wait why do we need two threads for this?



I ASKED FIR IT TO DIE

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hamusuta said:


> IS THAT ECHO THE DOLPHIN EXCUSE ME WHILST I WEEP CHILDHOOD MEMORIES



SPAMMER


----------



## TheWonky (Jun 19, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> I ASKED FIR IT TO DIE
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



 Jeez calm down  o.e


----------



## CR33P (Jun 19, 2014)

oh no i already posted on this thread


----------



## Chromie (Jun 19, 2014)

creepysheepy said:


> hey have you ever heard of proofreading?



They probably think its cute.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 20, 2014)

Chromie said:


> They probably think its cute.



No I have a hard time speelling,


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato (Jun 20, 2014)

That title doe. xD
But yeaah I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 20, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> No I have a hard time speelling,



then try harder???


----------



## TheWonky (Jun 20, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> then try harder???



Wanna be more  arrogant? Some people are dyslexic or just struggle with stuff like that ''Try harder'' isn't as easy for them as it ,apparently, is for you.


----------



## RhinoK (Jun 20, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> then try harder???



No
No
No

Seriously
I don't know how to respond to that
What if Luckypinch struggles with English and tries her best?? Are you helping her in any way? 
Or what if she hasn't got English as a first language? English is one of the most difficult languages to learn. You try learning another language.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 20, 2014)

Welp, I sure took my sweet time locking this thread.

You guys gotta chill out, though.


----------

